# Need a flamingo transfer to iron on within the week; anybody?



## MDsUnique (Nov 19, 2009)

Some friends have asked me to make them "Flamingo" tshirts with rhinestones and I don't have the time to make them myself. Could some one point me to a place I can buy 7 iron-on flamingos, no more than 6 in. tall x 3 in. wide, and I don't have a reseller license, yet. Thanks!


----------



## Donchaknow1969 (Jan 4, 2010)

Hello Debbie,
Being that I CAN'T self promote and sell them to you, I found another seller that have the 
Flamingo Hot Fix Iron-On Rhinestone Transfer.
It's just a bit taller in H", but maybe they can shrink it to your measurements.
The Flamingo isn't pink, but it's cute though.
Most places will change colors for you, well they should, I do.
Here's the link to the Flamingo:
Google Image Result for http://www.angeltrim.com/images/Hotfix/hf18_flamL.jpg
Hope it helps and you make your deadline.
It's priced just right!


----------



## MDsUnique (Nov 19, 2009)

Donchaknow1969 said:


> Hello Debbie,
> Being that I CAN'T self promote and sell them to you, I found another seller that have the
> Flamingo Hot Fix Iron-On Rhinestone Transfer.
> It's just a bit taller in H", but maybe they can shrink it to your measurements.
> ...


 Thank you so much for taking the time to do that! I'll check them and other promising ones out!


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

here is a nice list of suppliers,the first one i went to *pro world* had a nice 4"x5" flamingo.its on the third or fith page.
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t119420.html


----------

